# what color is this?



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

can anyone tell me what color is this and what will i get out of this with a blue bar or a check


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm old school that is a blue bar splash, other people will be around to tell you what it really is.
Dave


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Blackknight01,
Beautiful bird!...I'm not a genetics person..just wanted to say; nice bird  [Looks like an ash/silver color to me, ie. has RRed] Good luck,peace


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Genetic Forum*

* BLUEBAR SPLASH, mated to a blue bar should give you blue bars,bluebar splashe. Mated to a check you will get blue checks,bluecheck splashs, and if the blue check that this blue bar splash is mated to is carrying the gene for blue bar you will also get bluebars and bluebar splashes.Rember this a check can make blue bars but a bluebar can not make a check. This thread should have been posted on the genetics forum.* GEORGE


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

if i put it together with a blue bar most likely i will get white feathers right?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Check this out...

http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

What is this "splash" exactly. Het baldhead?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

blackknight01 said:


> if i put it together with a blue bar most likely i will get white feathers right?


*I have a blue bar with white flights mated to a blue bar hen the last 6 young were all blue bars with NO WHITE AT ALL ,but I know that this pair could give me blue bars with white feathers. One must understand that there are 8 different forms (genes) of white.There is #1Albino White,#2Pattern White,#3Migrational White,#4Directional Mutant White, #5 Piebald White,#6 Reversion to White,# 7 Recessive White, #8 Extreme Dilution White. So we need to know what form of white is in the gene pool of the birds that we are breeding and in most cases the average pigeon breeder does not know so it becomes a hit or miss type of breeding in their case. So the answer to your question is put the pair together and see what happens.* GEORGE


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

george thanks for all the comments i apriciated it


----------

